# I really love these forums, but i need more help



## mamma_mia

I have had lots of help with various phrases when helping someone translate a page for their job site,
but sometimes I find myself having problems with grammar and agreements when I help with a full page of translation,
is there anyone out there willing to help me with some word docs. that need translating?
if not, I will just keep plugging away at them and have someone check my errors later.. thanks...
antonia


----------



## Jana337

Hi Antonia,

Are your questions different from those you can see in our threads? Are they longer than our usual standard? Proofreading is done in all WR subforums. 
Here are the rules if you have doubts: http://forum.wordreference.com/faq.php?faq=faq_forum_rules_header#faq_rules_faq

Jana


----------



## mamma_mia

I think I fogot to mention that what I need help in is my translations from English to Spanish..
thankds


----------



## cuchuflete

Hi Mamma Mía,

Our general practice is to help correct the original efforts by foreros-members. If that's what you need, please post your work in the SP<=>EN Vocabulary forum. We discourage people posting source language documents, and asking someone else to translate for them, other than a few words or a problem phrase or two.

Un saludo,
Cuchuflete


----------



## Whodunit

If your text in the word document is too long, why don't you attach that doc as an attachment (below the reply window)?

Example:


----------



## lovingarms76

for a beginner like me. is there any section for us? i am very much interested to learn spanish i i dont know even just a single spanish phrase,. can you help me?


----------



## Whodunit

lovingarms76 said:
			
		

> for a beginner like me. is there any section for us? i am very much interested to learn spanish i i dont know even just a single spanish phrase,. can you help me?


 
You can ask questions in the Spanish-English forum if you need general help (phrase translating ...) or ask here for grammar answers.


----------



## Jana337

lovingarms76 said:
			
		

> for a beginner like me. is there any section for us? i am very much interested to learn spanish i i dont know even just a single spanish phrase,. can you help me?


Moreover, there is an excellent collection of resources for learners.
Each subforum is full of beginners. 

Jana


----------



## cuchuflete

Here is a site that may be useful to beginners:

http://babelforum.com/spanish/


----------



## lovingarms76

Thamh You Guys For The Helpfull Info. I Enjoy Reading The Learner's Section... It Bet I Will Learn A Lot From Here... I Hope I Will Be Posting Some Threads Too...


----------

